# Merry Xmas to me!



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

So it's true what they say about upgraditis in this game.... It's only a matter of time.

I started with an aeropress and porlex before 'urgrading' to a Gaggia Classic and Eureka Mignon.

I used that combo to good effect and produced some lovely coffee. It was a bit of a shame when I blew up my Classic whilst doing some routine maintenance but I suppose it was as good a time as any to start looking at upgrading.

It then took me 6 months to build up the courage to spend over £1k on another machine..... But I honestly think it's worth it.

I'm a bit limited to space in my kitchen but I think it all fits in quite well. You'll note the difference in size between the brewtus and the Mignon. I'm thinking that it's only a matter of time before I get a new grinder!

I also have to mention Andy @coffeebean who arranged the sale and delivery without a hitch. He also sorted me out with a naked PF and a kilo of his best beans. I wouldn't hesitate in recommending him to anyone.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

lovely - looks a great setup! Look forward to hearing comparisons of the machine versus your old pair.

I'm at stage 2 (Classic & Mignon) after a long time with the mokka pot and Porlex. I wonder if my journey will go the same way? Trouble is all the 'upgrade' grinders are soooooo damn BIG


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one - enjoy.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Santa was in a good mood huh? and early too









The more I see this style of machine, that is those with the group projecting forward from clean lines and nothing above it, the more enamoured I become. Think it might look nicer with white dials though.

I look at my comments and wonder why with my other hobby, computers, I don't give a rat's about looks as long as it performs.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great Tony! You must have been good.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I have to say that the coffee machine is very pleasing to the eye. The stainless steel really sets it off and I think it looks truly professional. A couple of pros and cons for anyone considering this machine. It warms up mega quick....10 mins to 94C! Compared to the 40 mins that the Classic took to get going! Also, the steam and water outlet are great. I especially like the water outlet as it give me a means of topping up my mug if I need it. It makes great coffee...well much better than the Classic. Difficult to explain in a way, but better temp control, extraction seems more uniformed, consistent etc...

cons - it's noisy on both steaming and extraction. That said, the extraction is only 30 secs at a time so it isn't too bad. The only other con as far as I'm concerned (at the mo) is the evaporation due to heat and the amount of water this machine can get through just by making one coffee! I'm already sick of filling the water tank ha ha.

I've got my TORR Titanium coming this week so I'm really looking forward to that. I'm also using an 18g ridged VST and naked PF, and I'm seemingly doing ok with little or no spatter from the extraction. One other thing I would say Is that anyone needing a naked PF for this machine should go through Andy @CoffeeBean. He gets them direct from Expobar/Crem. They're not an exact match of the stock PF, but they are actually better quality in my opinion. Same weight and quality feel, but they have a stainless steel plug in the end of the PF as oppose to the stock PF which is just an open hole so to speak.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Tony, not that I've really used the Brewtus but I think it will take a bit longer the 10 mins to get up to temp.

The boiler might be up to temp but the group won't be. You can flush water through the group but it will be still be a min of 20-25 mins at the very least.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

A nice early Christmas present


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The pid will read 94 ( and therefore the water at the brew boiler will be this ) the group will take longer to heat up to ensure proper temp at extraction , at ten minutes is the group too hot to touch ?

As suggested 20-25 mins would be more appropriate...

Nice early present though

enjoy the machine , it will make delicious coffee


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like your going to have a great Christmas.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks all. Point taken about the group head. All I'm saying is the difference between the warm up on the classic and the warm up on the Brewtus is huge.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The Classic warms up (properly) MUCH quicker than any E61 machine - as there's much more brass to properly heat with an E61.

The 'Ready' light will come on in about 2 mins on a Classic - but they take longer to become properly stable (well, as stable as a standard classic can get). An E61 will hit 93/94 in 5-10 mins, but this is purely the boiler temp (similar to the ready light coming on with a classic) but for the thermosyphon to hear the brass of the group to the same temp will take MUCH longer... 20-25mins as a minimum, but I prefer 40 mins to warm everything up.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

A brewtus is my planned upgrade from a classic, just everytime I get anywhere near the £1000 mark something goes wrong (last time was clutch and dmf replacement at a grand total of £1100 (I sobbed!))

Now back on track of saving, still £500 shy though, and the missus wants a Dyson!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Just whack it on the never never mate! You won't regret it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Truegrace I feel for you! My car is also about to either cost me a load of money or be replaced. Luckily I got my R58 and Zenith before I realised this. My girlfriend also just bought a Dyson. How much?!?!? Funnily enough that's what she said about my coffee kit. Each to their own but I'm glad I'm a bloke!


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Hopefully my classic might 'accidently' break then might be forced to get a brewtus!


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

truegrace said:


> A brewtus is my planned upgrade from a classic, just everytime I get anywhere near the £1000 mark something goes wrong (last time was clutch and dmf replacement at a grand total of £1100 (I sobbed!))
> 
> Now back on track of saving, still £500 shy though, and the missus wants a Dyson!


Get a Henry and

1 save £150

2 a decent no nonsense hoover which outperforms any Dyson offering


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Dysons suck!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Dysons suck!


Er, isn't that what a vacuum cleaner is supposed to do??


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Er, isn't that what a vacuum cleaner is supposed to do??


yes but they suck at sucking


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

truegrace said:


> A brewtus is my planned upgrade from a classic, just everytime I get anywhere near the £1000 mark something goes wrong (last time was clutch and dmf replacement at a grand total of £1100 (I sobbed!))
> 
> Now back on track of saving, still £500 shy though, and the missus wants a Dyson!


Dyson's don't make good coffee...

In fact, they suck.

(It just goes to show... One should read through to the end before making one's unique observations about something....







How could I know, when I read truegrace's comment that just about everyone else saw the same thing?)


----------



## Nick0831 (Dec 27, 2014)

This is the machine I want. Is it everything you hoped it would be?


----------



## Nick0831 (Dec 27, 2014)

Also, what grinder are you going to get?


----------

